
Zero shades of grey (a movie in black OR white) - adrenochrome
https://youtu.be/znEJb6vIwds
======
gus_massa
> _Don 't ask me which video editor I used because I did it myself._

Which editor did you use? :)

It would be interesting to read more technical details about the process. My
guess is that the C++ program did the 90% of the work and then you have to do
manually the other 90%.

Perhaps it's not a good idea to pick a global threshold in the greyscale for
the whole film? Perhaps it's better to pick in each frame the value that get a
50% black and a 50% white? Perhaps it's better to smooth the change of the
thresholds in each scene? Perhaps it's better for artistic reasons to keep the
light scenes with more white than black, and the dark scenes with more black
than white? It would be interesting to read more details.

~~~
_Schizotypy
90% + 90% == 180%

~~~
gus_massa
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/N/Ninety-Ninety-
Rule.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/N/Ninety-Ninety-Rule.html)

~~~
_Schizotypy
“The first 90% of the code accounts for the first 90% of the development time.
The remaining 10% of the code accounts for the other 90% of the development
time.”

It appears that even in this case, 90% of the time is used up. They then go to
make a statement about "the other 90% of the time" rather than saying
something like "90% of the remaining time"

90 + 90 still = 180

~~~
gus_massa
It's a joke. The idea is that people underestimate the time/work that is
needed to fix the final details, so when they have a good draft they think
they have done 90% of the work. But when they try to finish the work, all the
minors details take more than what you expected and you realize that the
initial estimation that it would be only a 10% of the work is very wrong.

